# Possible career in oil and gas segment



## Vivek_Aus (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello,

I have applied for PR visa 189. I want to apply for a job as an instrumentation engineer in oil and gas sector. What is the possibility to get a job and in which area of australia.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Not easy. The oil and gas sectors are having a very hard time due to the oil price and many staff in Australia have lost their jobs.


----------



## Vivek_Aus (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi stormy,

Thanks for your quick reply. I am an Electrical and Instrumentation Engineer working in Oil & Gas field. I got the ANZSCO code 233914 as an Engineer Technologist.

Please suggest me how to apply for a job in Australia.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Seek.com.au is the main job site. However, with many Australian citizens looking for the same jobs, I think your chances are slim


----------

